# A full 180 on my smoked coffee.



## bradger (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm trying whole bean this time, smoking longer, letting sit longer, and doing a cold brew.


----------



## bradger (Sep 15, 2019)

off the smoker going to let rest for 2-3 days before using will post again with results, so giving all the time that would put it to Friday or Saturday.


----------



## bradger (Sep 18, 2019)

just took out of the mason jar i put in to "rest". It smelled smoky this time.  Did the coarse grind and put in for cold brew which takes about 12 to 24 hours depending on how strong you like it, I usually do about 14 hours.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 18, 2019)

Watching!


----------



## bradger (Sep 19, 2019)

Success! Here it is, a little light in color. It does have a nice smokey and smell and flavor i can drink it this brew time straight which is good because if i added any thing i think the smoky flavor would be covered up.


----------

